# Birdie the new tiel



## mark246lynn246 (Jul 13, 2011)

My tiel will sometimes set up when he is out the cage and let me stroke him gently on his breast, but when he is in the cage he wont let me anywhere near him. Does anyone know why this is? and how to help him get used to me?


----------



## lovelyolivia (Jun 3, 2011)

How old is your tiel? If it is a baby tiel, more than likely it is afraid of your hands. Most birds, including tiels, are afraid of human's hands! You might consider teaching him to step up on a wooden dowel while he is in the cage. Even if your tiel is a little older, and he is new to your home, it will take awhile for him to adjust to his new environment. 

You can find lots of info about tiels here on this forum. I also like to go to YouTube! There you will find all sorts of info about teaching commands, step up, etc. etc.

Patience is definitely a plus in relating to your tiel!! Time is on your side!! Little by little he will learn to trust you! Good Luck!


----------



## mark246lynn246 (Jul 13, 2011)

Any advice would be great thanks


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

All mine do it, once they are out they are sweet but nasty when they are in the cage ha ha

Do you live in tyne and wear sunderland ?


----------



## DairyMay (Jun 18, 2011)

my tiel Bailey is very cage aggressive and protective of her cage. I bought her from petco or rather rescued her and i think this has a lot to do with how she is in her cage. People are always going in there and poking at the birds, that sort of thing so i think she learned very early on to protect her territory. But as soon as she is out of the cage she is perfectly fine. You can try taking him out with a small wooden perch or something like that.


----------



## mark246lynn246 (Jul 13, 2011)

thanks and yeah im from tyne and wear sunderland.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Im in gateshead


----------



## mark246lynn246 (Jul 13, 2011)

aw cool not to far away. hopefully my bird comes round and will be my friend soon haha


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

It just takes time, it was a 3-4 weeks till mine settled in


----------



## mark246lynn246 (Jul 13, 2011)

he is very settle out the cage a will step up but in the cage he is still a nervous wreck. hopefully over time he will become calmer.


----------



## mark246lynn246 (Jul 13, 2011)




----------

